
Ask HN: Do you prefer a big one-time load or a tiny more delay in every click? - artpar
For a work related dashboard type of app. What do you think is the &quot;upper limit&quot; of time delay in each ?
======
brudgers
I don't prefer either.

~~~
artpar
Will definitely aim for that. But not every time you would have the best
internet in all locations.

~~~
brudgers
To the degree it can run locally an internet connection will not matter. Maybe
there is a dependency on the internet to collect user data from the user's
computers. That is necessary latency. Internet network latency due to
dashboard application execution is not necessary.

I am not saying that Internet network latency due to dashboard execution
matters. If it doesn't matter then there is no point optimizing for one or
other sort latency until it does. If it does matter then picking one over the
other suggests an architectural design issue.

Good luck.

~~~
artpar
Mostly it wouldn't matter. This would basically reflect the preference of SPA
vs non-SPA sites or Desktop vs Web app. In both cases the trade-off is
similar. A big one time download vs small added delays in each request
(ignoring the network dependency in each). Of course this preference comes at
the bottom of the priority list.

